# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Temat:Ka konsultime para dergimit te tyre ne kosh

## EuroStar1

Ka konsultime ndermjet Moderatorit dhe Adminit ose S-mod  para dergimit te tyre ne kosh ? 


Kete teme e kam hapur tek vendi i duhur dhe nuk e kuptoj ku bie ne kundershtim me rregullat e forumit.

A mund te jepen me shume informacion mbi mbylljet ose fshirjet e postimeve ? Apo mjafton shprhja monotone ( Bie ne kundershtim me rregullat e forumit ) Jo per gje po me duket se shpesh temat qe hapen, po bien ne kundershtim me pikpamjet e moderatorve sesa me rregullat e forumit.




> Tungjatjeta EuroStar1,
> 
> Tema më poshtë që ju keni hapur u transferua në një forum tjetër nga stafi i forumit pasi nuk ishte hapur në vendin e duhur ose ishte në kundërshtim me rregullat e forumit.
> 
> ----------
> _Tema: A mund te krijoje Zoti cdo gje ?_
> Destinacioni: Koshi i forumit
> ----------
> 
> ...


Nejse, do kisha deshire te ipen me shume informacion mbi temat qe mbyllen , keshtu edhe ne dime se perse u fshi ajo teme dhe nuk bejme me te njejtin " Gabim"

Pershendetje

----------


## darwin

> Ka konsultime ndermjet Moderatorit dhe Adminit ose S-mod  para dergimit te tyre ne kosh ?


Jo në këtë rast.




> Kete teme e kam hapur tek vendi i duhur dhe nuk e kuptoj ku bie ne kundershtim me rregullat e forumit.


Tema kishte lidhje me gurin "mbipeshë" - prandaj:

a) është pyetje e përsëritur

b) nuk përmban llogjikë. Ti mund t'i kërkosh 'zotit' të krijojë dhe një katror me 3 kënde, por 'ai' nuk do të mundet.





> A mund te jepen me shume informacion mbi mbylljet ose fshirjet e postimeve ? Apo mjafton shprhja monotone ( Bie ne kundershtim me rregullat e forumit ) Jo per gje po me duket se shpesh temat qe hapen, po bien ne kundershtim me pikpamjet e moderatorve sesa me rregullat e forumit.


Është mesazh i automatizuar i forumit, nuk do të arrija dot të isha aq 'protokollar'.






> Nejse, do kisha deshire te ipen me shume informacion mbi temat qe mbyllen , keshtu edhe ne dime se perse u fshi ajo teme dhe nuk bejme me te njejtin " Gabim"


http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=68042

----------


## Darius

Ne asnje rast nuk ka konsultime per dergimin e temave ne kosh. Eshte qesharake te pretendosh dicka te tille nga moderatoret. Mos valle duhet te kerkojne aprovimin e cdo antari per veprimet qe bejne neper tema? Temat dergohen ne kosh dhe rrine aty. Nese antari me te drejte mendon se tema eshte derguar gabimisht ne kosh atehere mund te kontaktoje admin ose smod te cilet nese e gjykojne te arsyeshme, e rikthejne temen ku ka qene.

----------

